
Show HN: Komak, a geolocation-enabled volunteering platform for Covid-19 - Dragos_Petria
https://komak.io/
======
Dragos_Petria
Hey everyone!

A bit of a backstory: We’re 3 young professionals working together in the same
company for our day jobs. As we went into distancing a month and a half back,
we started noticing a lot of local initiatives aimed at community response to
help the elderly and other risk groups isolate.

Most of them were (and still are) run quite inefficiently, using Facebook
groups or Google forms to take in volunteers and requests and match them
manually.

What makes our platform different is that it: 1\. Handles matching
automatically and as efficient as possible 2\. Is scalable globally 3\. Can be
used by existing efforts and initiatives 4\. Is extremely simple and easy to
use

So we’ve done it! We’ve built an app for volunteers that works using
geolocation and that deploys requests for help in-app. Requests can come both
from “in need” users for the app and from web forms that use the location and
deploy the request in-app. Existing organizations can be “Verified” through a
badge once we vet them.

We have built: 1\. A React Native application written in Typescript (<3). We
use Mobx for our state management. 2\. A NodeJS API with Nest.js & Typescript.
We use MongoDB (database) & RabbitMQ (message broker). You can access our
swagger API publicly at
[https://api.komak.io/docs/](https://api.komak.io/docs/).

Our DevOps stack: Kubernetes/ArgoCD (CD) - Fastlane/Drone/Github actions (CI)
- Sentry (error reporting)

------
lcall
Compliments on doing this.

Another possible one to look at is
[https://www.justserve.org/](https://www.justserve.org/) , which is intended
to help anywhere (organization can sign up, individuals can see what
volunteering opp'ties are available), at the community level, and has a large
organization behind it (so probably long-term sustainable), but is not
specific to covid-19.

~~~
Dragos_Petria
That's super cool!

Thank you for the kind words and sharing justserve with us.

We took a look and it's almost precisely the same idea, will have to give
things some thought.

~~~
lcall
Maybe they accept volunteers for coding too. But really I don't know ;)

But, if it helps and is a contact there, there may be some chance of
collaboration. I know for some other software that the sponsoring org works
on, they do accept volunteer code contributions, for what that may be worth.

Best wishes, and again compliments for your service efforts!

[http://lukecall.net](http://lukecall.net)

